# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  مهندس الأدب الإسلامي عبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*مهندس الأدب الإسلامي عبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا

**إعداد محمد عباس محمد عرابي


*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:*
*    عبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا مهندس الأدب  الإسلامي، ومؤرخ وأديب، وكاتب ومفكر. وهو علم من أعلام الأدب، ورمز من رموز  الفكر. وفوق ذلك هو من أكبر اللغويين في عصره طاف البلدان، واعتلى المناصب  ومنابر العلم يعلم ويدرس لغة القرآن، فسخر بذلك حياته لخدمة لغة القرآن.*
* رصد رصدا رائعا لتاريخ الإسلام العظيم،  وأحداثه الجسام من خلال رصده لصور البطولة عند الصحابة والصحابيات،  والتابعين، في أسلوب أدبي بليغ لم يعدم عناصر الرواية. واتبع في مؤلفاته  منهجا تربويا فريدًا*
*وفي هذا المقال إطلالة سريعة حول:*
*دور عبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا في الدعوة إلى فن أدبي إسلامي، وتأسيس رابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية، ومؤلفاته، وسمات أسلوبه.*
*أولا: دوره في الدعوة إلى فن أدبي إسلامي، وتأسيس رابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية:*
*لقد أمضى الدكتور عبد الرحمن حياته  العلمية والعملية منذ بدايتها-كما تشير دار الأدب الإسلامي للنشر والتوزيع  صاحبة الطبعات الشرعية لمؤلفات عبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا -أمضاها مكافحًا  ومنافحًا عن لغة القرآن، داعيًا إلى فن أدبي إسلامي لا يكتفي بجمال التعبير  وإبداع التصوير؛ وإنما يشترط فيه أن يكون ممتعًا هادفًا نافعًا في وقت  معًا! فن أدبي إسلامي يلتزم أمام إله متصف بصفات الكمال كلها، منزه عن صفات  النقص،  جميعها، ويكون بسماته هذه مغايرًا للتيارات الأدبية الأخرى التي  تلتزم أمام النفوس البشرية الأمارة بالسوء.*
*    ومع أنه -رحمه الله- لم يكن هو أول من  دعا إلى إيجاد هذا الأدب، فقد سبقه إلى ذلك عدد من المفكرين، وهو رحمه  الله يعترف بذلك، ويقر بالفضل لأهله، لكنه استطاع أن يجعل أماني أولئك  العلماء حقيقة واقعة.*
* فقد سعى الباشا لإيجاد عمل موسوعي يخدم  الأدب الإسلامي، ويكون له بمثابة الخلفية التاريخية، والقاعدة الصلبة التي  ينهض عليها بناؤه؛ ليساعد الدارسين في معرفة هذا الأدب ودراسة خصائصه ورصد  موضوعاته.*
* ومن هنا ظهرت فكرة موسوعة أدب الدعوة  الإسلامية التي قامت بإصدارها كلية اللغة العربية بالرياض، وأشرف عليها  الباشا بنفسه، حيث كانت نتاج مادة البحث لطلبة السنة النهائية بكلية اللغة  العربية، وصدر منها ستة أسفار.*
*1-شعر الدعوة الإسلامية في عصر النبوة  والخلفاء الراشدين.2-  شعر الدعوة الإسلامية في العصر الأموي. 3- شعر  الدعوة الإسلامية في العصر العباسي الأول. 4- شعر الدعوة الإسلامية في  العصر العباسي الثاني. 5- شعر الدعوة الإسلامية في العصر العباسي  الثالث.هذا في مجال الشعر.*
* أما في مجال النثر؛ فقد صدرت القصص  الإسلامية في عهد النبوة والخلفاء الراشدين في مجلدين اثنين كبيرين؛ أربى  عدد صفحاتهما على الألف -إعداد أحمد ابن حافظ الحكمي 1396هـ .*
* وقد كان لصدور هذه الأسفار من الموسوعة  أثر ملموس في تغيير بعض المسلمات الأدبية الخاطئة عن الشعر الإسلامي، ولا  سيما في عصر النبوة والخلفاء الراشدين. فلقد كتبت الدكتورة عائشة عبد  الرحمن (بنت الشاطئ)  مقالاً نشر بالأهرام في عدد يوم الجمعة الواقع في  11/7/1975م بعنوان: الإسلام والشعر والمستوى الفني لشعر الصحابة، وذلك  بمناسبة الرسالة التي أعدها تحت إشرافها الأستاذ محمد الراوندي المحاضر  بدار الحديث الحسنية بالرباط بعنوان: الصحابة الشعراء، حيث نقلت فيها فقرًا  من مقدمة الجزء الأول من موسوعة أدب الدعوة الإسلامية في عصر النبوة  والخلفاء الراشدين، وقررت أن الجهود الجدية قلبت المُسَـَّلمَات الأدبية  السابقة قلبًا؛ إذ كان الدّارسون، وهي منهم، يقيمون أحكامهم على حصر شعراء  الدعوة بما لا يزيد عن أصابع اليدين عددًا.*
*كما عمل الدكتور الباشا رحمه الله على  توسيع نطاق التعريف بهذا (الأدب اليتيم) ـ كما كان يُطْلِق عليه في بعض  المناسبات ـ وذلك من خلال برنامج إذاعي سجلت حلقته الأولى إذاعة الرياض في  30/4/1395هـ، وقد أربى عدد حلقاته على (240) تحت اسم مع أدب الدعوة  الإسلامية.*
*وقد قام الباشا برسم منهج إسلامي في الأدب  والنّقد، وعمل على إرساء قواعده، وتبنت جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود  الإسلامية هذه الفكرة الرّائدة، وأوسعت لها في المحاضرات الجامعية… حتى قيض  لمادة منهج الأدب الإسلامي أن تقف على أرض صلبة قوية، وأنشئ على أثرها أول  قسم خاص بها في العالم الإسلامي.*
* وقد عبر عن ذلك سماحة الشيخ أبو الحسن الندوي في التقديم الذي كتبه لكتاب نحو مذهب إسلامي في الأدب والنقد حيث  قال: كان الدكتور عبد الرّحمن ممّن يتصف بالعمل والتطبيق، فلم يستجب لهذه  الفكرة استجابة فكرية فحسب، بل سبق إلى تنفيذها وتجسيدها خلال تدريسه  بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، وإشرافه علىالبحوث الأدبية،  ثم تطورت آماله إلى تأسيس رابطة تُعْنى بهذا الموضوع، وعقد ندوات حول  الموضوع، والتف حوله أساتذة وكتاب كان بينهم انسجام فكري، وتحولت هذه  الفكرة إلى منظمة عالمية. لقد مر إنشاء هذه المنظمة التي دعيت بـ (رابطة  الأدب الإسلامي العالمية) بمراحل عديدة؛ كان أهمها ذلك الاجتماع الذي انعقد  في منزل الدكتور عبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا رحمه الله في مدينة الرياض عام  1400هـ – 1980م، والذي تم بعده تكوين هيئة تأسيسية لهذه الرابطة برئاسة  سماحة الشيخ أبي الحسن الندوي… ثم كانت الندوة العالمية للأدب الإسلامي  برئاسة سماحة الشيخ أبي الحسن الندوي في لكنو في شهر جمادى الآخرة عام  1401هـ – 1981م، حيث دعي إلى هذه الندوة عدد كبير من رجالات العالم  الإسلامي المهتمين بالأدب، واختير الدكتور الباشا نائبًا لرئيس الرابطة،  ورئيسًا لمكتب البلاد العربية.*
*ثانيا: مؤلفاته:*
*تنوعت مؤلفات الباشا مابين أدبية ونقدية  وإسلامية، ووصفية وتربوية، ولكن يجمعها هدف واحد هو الغيرة على تراث  الأجداد، ومحاولة بعث البطولة في نفوس الناشئة، وربطهم بقيمهم ومبادئهم  الإسلامية.*
*ولقد اهتم بالدراسات الأدبية واللغوية والإسلامية؛ فله من الأعمال الأدبية النقدية علي بن الجهم، وأدب الرحلة المتمثلة في شعر الطرد.*
*وتجلى إبداعه الروائي في الدفاع عن الوجود  الوطني القومي في روايتيه “أرض البطولات” و”الراية الثالثة” اللتين عالج  فيهما كفاح الشعب العربي السوري ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي منذ مواجهة الغزو في  ميسلون عام (1920) حتى الاستقلال عام (1946). وتناولت مسيرة الكفاح من خلال  أسرة مناضلة فقيرة مؤلفة من أبي عبادة وأم عبادة وطفلهما الذي رضع  المقاومة باكراً.*
* حملت الرواية طابعا تربويا لتعليم  الناشئة حب الوطن والدفاع عنه، وتميل الرواية إلى التسجيلية والوثائقية،  فثمة معلومات تاريخية كثيرة تقربها من مفهوم الرواية التاريخية. ولقد حرص  الباشا على تحويل روايتيه إلى درس في الوطنية يعلم الأجيال المتعاقبة معنى  حرية الوطن واستقلاله سبيلا لحرية المواطن وكرامته.*
* وقد أصدر المبدع الراحل الدكتور عبد الرحمن الباشا ثمانية وأربعين كتابا، من أشهرها:*
*صور من حيـاة الصحـابة، وصور من حيـاة  الصحـابيات، وصور من حياة التابعين، ونحو مذهب إسلامي في الأدب والنقد،  والبطولة، وحدث في رمضان، والدين القيم، وأرض البطولات، وفن الدراسة، وفن  الامتحانات بين الطالب والمعلم، والعدوان على العربية عدوان على الإسلام،  والطريق إلى الأندلس لمحات وقطوف.*
*وفيما يأتي نبذة مختصرة عن كل مُؤَلَّف تم  اقتباسها عما نشرته  دار الأدب الإسلامي للنشر والتوزيع صاحبة الطبعات  الشرعية لمؤلفات عبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا، ونشره أيضا الأستاذ محمد سيد بركة  في موقع رابطة أدباء الشام:*
*صور من حياة الصحابة:*
*يعرض صورًا من حياة مجموعة من نجوم  الهداية التي نشأت في أحضان المدرسة المحمدية؛ بأسلوب جمع بين البلاغة  الأدبية، والحقيقة التاريخية.. فيجد طالب الأسلوب الإنشائي في هذا الكتاب  بغيته، وناشد الفن القصصي طُلْبَتَهُ، والساعي إلى التأسِّي بالكرام ما  يرضيه ويغنيه، والباحث عن الحقيقة التاريخية ما يفي بغرضه.*
*صور من حياة الصحابيات:*
*هذا الكتاب يجوب بنا في رحاب حياة المرأة  المسلمة التي عاشت في كنف الرَّسول الكريم، من خلال صور متعددة تعبر عن  المنهج الإسلام القويم الذي وضع الأسس لحقوق المرأة وواجباتها.. فَتَحْتَ  ظِلِّهِ بايعت على ما بايع عليه الرجال، ورسمت أسمى معاني البذل والعطاء في  سبيل ذلك. ولم تقتصر خصائل المرأة المسلمة على أنها مؤمنة راسخة الإيمان،  وزوجًا وأمًّا من الطراز الأول، ربت فأحكمت وأصيبت فاحتسبت.. بل كانت فوق  ذلك كله مجاهدة في سبيل الله، فخاضت المعارك، وضمدت الجراح، وحملت الزاد،  وأصلحت السهام، وسكبت الماء في حلوق العطاش وهم يجودون بنفوسهم في سبيل  الله.. إنها حياة المرأة المسلمة بكل ما فيها من سمو وفخار.*
*صور من حياة التَّابعين:*
*يعرض صورًا واقعية مشرقة من حياة مجموعة  من أعلام التَّابعين الذين عاشوا قريبًا من عصر النبوة، وتتلمذوا على أيدي  رجال المدرسة المحمدية الأولى.. فإذا هم صورة لصحابة رسول الله، في رسوخ  الإيمان، والتعالي عن عَرَض الدنيا، والتفاني في مرضاة الله.. وكانوا حلقة  مُحكمة مُؤثرة بين جيل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وجيل أئمة المذاهب ومَنْ  جاء بعدهم.*
*وهي ليست تراجم كاملة.. أو تراجم تقليدية  يذكر فيها اسم التابعي ونسبه ومراحل حياته.. لا.. ولكن الكتاب يلتقط صورا  من حياة كل تابعي..  وفي بعض الأحيان قد يكتب الكاتب عن أبي التابعي  وولادته وبعض الأحداث التي وجدت مع التابعي أو قبله.. بحيث يخبرك من عاش  معه في عصره من علماء وخلفاء، وما هي الأحداث التي دارت حوله تستطيع أن  تصنها رواية.. كتاب سلس وجميل مليء بالفوائد والحكم والعظات والعبر.*
*نحو مذهب إسلامي في الأدب والنقد:*
*هذا الكتاب سلاح لمقاومة ما نتعرض له من  غزو فكري ووجداني وحضاري، ودرع واقٍ يقف في وجه التيار الجارف للمذاهب  الأدبية المنبثقة عن نظرة أصحابها إلى الإنسان وما حوله.*
* لقد عرض المؤلف -رحمه الله- أهم المذاهب  الأدبية وموقف الإسلام منها، وموقف الإسلام من الأدب بعامة ومن الشعر  بخاصة، والخصائص العامة لهذا المذهب الأدبي الذي نسعى له؛ بتحليله العلمي  الدقيق، ومعلوماته الموسوعية الشاملة النابعة من الكتاب والسنة، وبأسلوبه  الأدبي المميز.*
* وقد خلص الباشا إلى رسم منهج لمذهب إسلامي في الأدب والنقد يُيَسِّر لنا وضع المعايير والمقاييس؛ لمعرفة الغث من الطيب.*
*البطـولـة:*
*إن للبطولة مقوِّمات قد لا توجد عند كل  شجاع.. وللشجاعة سمات قد يتحلى بها قُطَّاع الطرق! فهل البطولة هي  الشجاعة؟! وهل كل شجاع بطل؟! إن هذا الكتاب محاولة واعية جادة لإبراز جلال  معنى البطولة وسمو قيمتها، تبدأ بالنظرة اللغوية لتنتقل إلى النظرة  الموسوعية. لقد حدد المؤلف رحمه الله للبطولة إطارًا أبرز من خلاله أهم  معالمها، والبواعث التي تبعث عليها، وضرب لكل باعث منها قصة حقيقية واقعية  من تاريخنا الثري الغني. إن هذا الكتاب قدوة في سلامة الفكر، واستقامة  القصد، ونبل الغاية، وصفاء اللغة، وإيجاز العبارة، ووضوح التعبير.*
*حدث في رمضان:*
*وقفات تاريخية بأسلوب قصصي ممتع، رصدت بعض  الأحداث التي وقعت في شهر رمضان المبارك، ذلك الشهر الكريم الذي سعد فيه  هذا الكوكب الأرضي بأعظم حادثٍ وقع على ظهره؛ فكان هذا الحادث فرقانًا في  تاريخ البشرية كلها، وإيذانًا بمولد عالمٍ جديد، وشهد فيه العالم الإسلام  أيامًا متنوعةً؛ منها الحزينة التي لا تذهب الأيام بمرارتها.. وأيامًا أعز  الله فيها المسلمين من هوان، وقواهم من ضعف، وأعلى في هذا الشهر الكريم  رايات الإسلام، ورفع في أيامه أعلام القرآن. فحبذا رمضان، وحبذا أيامه الغر  الميامين!.*
*الـدين القيـم:*
*أثار قضية من أهم القضايا المؤثرة في حياة  البشرية، ألا وهي المنهاج الذي يرسم الطريق لجوانب حياتها، ويوائم متطلبات  جسدها ونوازع روحها، وأن الإنسان بأهوائه وعلمه وعقله عاجز كل العجز على  أن يضع هذا المنهاج الشامل الذي يصلح للبشرية كلها في سائر أجيالها. وقد  حسم المؤلف الدكتور الباشا هذه القضية بأن هذا المنهاج هو الدين بمنطق لا  يحتمل الجدل.*
*أرض البطولات:*
*رواية تاريخية تعرض قصة من قصص كفاح  أمتنا، كتبها شعبنا المؤمن بشفرات السيوف، وحَبَّرها بزكي الدماء ضد  المستعمر الفرنسي. ليس فيها من خيال القاص إلا ما يربط بين الوقائع، ولا من  خلق الكاتب إلا ما تستدعيه طبيعة العمل القصصي لتصوير الأحداث. فزمنها هو  الربع الثاني من القرن العشرين الميلادي الذي أعقب الحرب العالمية الأولى،  ومكانها هو تلك الربوع الشامية، وأشخاصها مواطنون معروفون. وقد كُتِبَتْ  هذه القصة بلغةٍ فصحى ليكون في ذلك بلاغ لأولئك الذين يشيعون بين الناس إلى  هذا الفن من القول لا يسلس إلا للعامية، ولا يُؤَدَّى إلا بها.*
*فـن الدراسـة:*
*إنّ تَعَلُّمنا كيف نَدرُسُ دراسةً فعالةً  لأبعَدُ أثرًا وأعظم خطرًا من اكتساب المعلومات. فالدِّراسة فنٌّ يَهْدِفُ  إلى تعليم الطالب: كيف يفكر، ويناقش، ويلاحظ. وكيف يحلل، وينظم، ويركز،  وكيف يستوعب، ويختزن، ويطبِّق!؟. وذلك إلى جانب حرصه على تنظيم الوقت  والإفَادَةِ منه على أكمل وجهٍ. إن هذا الكتاب يُعَرِّفُ الطلاب الطريق  الأمثل للنجاح والتفوق، ويَرْسُمُ أمامهم السُّبل واضحةً؛ لينالوا حدًّا  أعلى من الفائدة ببذل حدٍّ أدنى من الجهد.*
*فـن الامتحانات بين الطالب والمعلم:*
*للامتحانات أهمية كبرى في مختلف المراحل  التعليمية، فما من أسرة إلا وفيها فرد أو أكثر يواجهون مشكلة الامتحانات كل  عام. وهذا الكتاب يضع يدنا على المشكلة وحلولها.*
* فقد أوضح المؤلف الدكتور الباشا  للمُعَلِّم مهمة الامتحانات وأنواعها، ومكامن ضعفها، ومواضع صلاحها. كما  وجه الطالب إلى الطريقة المثلى التي يعد بها العدة للامتحانات، بمختلف  مراحله الدراسية، بدءًا بالاستعداد للامتحانات، والذي يعتمد على كيفية جني  ثمار ما قد بذله الطالب من جهد خلال عامه الدراسي، ومراجعته لما دونه من  ملاحظات في قاعة الدرس، وما كتبه من ملخصات خلال العام. ومن ثم الاستعداد  النفسي والترتيبات اللازم اتخاذها داخل قاعة الامتحان، مرورًا بأهمية  استيعاب وفهم مصطلحات الأسئلة التي يستعملها المدرسون في وضع أسئلتهم.  وانتهاءً بورقة الإجابة والعوامل المؤثرة في تقدير الدرجة، مما يمهد الطريق  للنجاح.*
*العدوان على العربية عدوان على الإسلام:*
*نبه الدكتور الباشا إلى أنّ لُغتنا  العربية ليست ملكًا لشعبٍ بِعَينه، وإنما هي تراث العرب والمسلمين جميعًا  على اختلاف ديارهم وأقطارهم. وبَيَّنَ تَفَرُّد هذه اللُّغة وتَمَيُّزها عن  غيرها من لُغات الأرض، وقدرتها على الوفاء بمطالب الحياة، والنهوض بأعباء  الحضارة.*
* وألقى الأضواء على الحرب التي شنها  الأعداء على لُغة القرآن؛ تارةً في السِّرِّ وأخرى في العَلَنِ، وناقش  الحُجَج التي أطلقها الخصوم تحت ستار التجديد والإصلاح، وكشف المقاصد التي  تَكْمن وراء هذه الحرب. كما وضـّح المؤلف رحمه الله حق أبنائنا علينا في  توضيح السبل إلى حماية لُغتهم، وصيانة فُصحاها من أن  تمتدَّ إليها يَدٌ  بالتحريف والتبديل… وأن نجاهد من أجلهم كما جاهد آباؤنا من أجلنا. لأن  العدوان على هذه اللُّغة إنما هو عدوان على الإسلام.*
*الطريق إلى الأندلس لمحات وقطوف:*
*لم يكتمل قرن واحد من الزمان بعد هجرة  النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام حتى أظلت رايات الإسلام أصقاعًا شاسعة من هذه  الدنيا، وكان منها الأندلس. ولم يكن الطريق إلى الأندلس ممهدًا ولا  سهلا،فقد سلكه المسلمون بتخطيط واع، وإعداد جاد، وعمل دؤوب، وبذلوا في  سبيله النفس والنفيس.*
* لقد عرض الدكتور الباشا بأسلوبه القصصي  الشيق أهم معالم هذا الطريق بداية من حصار حصن بابليون في مصر، إلى أن  عبروا مضيق جبل طارق، وما بين هذين المكانين من أحداث. لقد كان الطريق إلى  الأندلس طريقًا إلى الله، ولله! وفَّاه السابقون الأولون حقه، وتركوا  للأجيال من بعدهم الأسوة والقدوة لعلهم يقتدون.*
*ثالثا: سمات أسلوبه:*
*الباشا وهو يؤرخ الأحداث ويترجم للنجوم  وللعمالقة في كتبه تقول عن أسلوبه هذه مقطوعة أدبية صاغها أديب مبدع واسع  الخيال.. فعندما يجتمع الأسلوب الروائي الآخاذ وتلك الأحداث العظام التي  صاغتها تلك الفئة المظفرة المنصورة المؤمنة على أرض الواقع.. وقيدها هذا  المبدع السامق على ظهر الورق فتقول عن هذه المقطوعات الأدبية: إنما هذي  أساطير يابانية! وليست أحداثا وقعت في التاريخ الإسلامي ورجالا عاشوا على  هذه الأرض.*
*ولقد اتسم أسلوبه بالعديد من السمات أبرزها:*
*السهولة والعذوبة: فالباشا يبتعد في  كتاباته عن الألفاظ الصعبة، والحوشية، والغريبة لتصوير المعنى الذي يريده  وما يذهب إليه من أحاسيس ومشاعر. وانطلاقا من أن الرقة في اللفظ تناسب  الرقة في المعنى، لذا فإننا نجد الباشا.*
*لا يختار اللفظ القوي إلا لمعنى فيه قوة،  ولا يختار اللفظ السلس السهل إلا لمعنى سهل منقاد قريب إلى النفس، ولا  تتحقق غاية الإبداع إلا بانتظام الكلمة، واستقامة الأسلوب.*
*التصوير البياني: فقد حرص الباشا في كتبه:  صور من حيـاة الصحـابة، وصور من حيـاة الصحـابيات، وصور من حياة  التابعين، على رسم صوره بأدوات تساعد على جلاء الصورة وإبانتها؛ فعمد إلى  التشبيه والاستعارة، والتقديم والتأخير، والفصل والوصل، والإنشاء والخبر،  وما سوى ذلك من وسائل تجلي المعنى، وتبنيه، وتقدمه في هالة من الجمال  والإمتاع.*
*المحسنات الأسلوبية: حيث لجأ الباشا إلى الاستعانة ببعض المحسنات اللفظية لإضفاء الحلية والرونق على أسلوبه.*
*ويتسم أسلوبه بحسن الاستهلال، وبراعة  المقطع، والوحدة والتماسك، والتدرج في الانتقال من خاطرة إلى خاطرة أخرى من  الخواطر التي تتجمع حول موضوع الشخصية، والإيجاز، والبعد عن التفصيلات  المملة، مع إنماء الفكرة وتحديد الهدف.*
*رحم الله الكاتب القدير مهندس الأدب الإسلامي الدكتورعبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا، وأسكنه فسيح جناته.*
*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد والحمد لله رب العالمين
*
*
*

----------

